
Show HN: Cookiecutter Python Package Template with Pipenv - elgertam
https://github.com/elgertam/cookiecutter-pipenv
======
elgertam
> There should be one-- and preferably only one --obvious way to do it.

So says Tim Peters in The Zen of Python. Unfortunately, this statement has
never been true of the packaging ecosystem.

Today, tools like Pipenv, Pipsi, Pyenv and Cookiecutter (among others) make it
easier than ever before to start a Python project, and are nearly as painless
as similar tooling in Ruby and Node.

I have created (well, forked) a Cookiecutter template that helps new Python
users get started with some of these tools from the beginning, while avoiding
a lot of painful ritual that is most confusing to beginners or those who are
not established Pythonistas.

I'm looking for feedback and for ways to make this more useful. And of course
I'd never be displeased by the occasional PR or GitHub "star." Thanks!

